# Teichwasser



## Stefan63 (30. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,

aufgrund der anhaltenden Trockenheit muß ich Teichwasser auffüllen.
Welche Auswirkungen hätte Eisenhaltiges Brunnenwasser auf meine Koi`s.?

Wer hat Erfahrung bzw.Ahnung?

Stefan


----------



## rainthanner (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser*

Hallo Stefan, 

null Erfahrung, aber ich denk mal, das Wasser wird braun.  


Ist bei euch das Leitungswasser knapp?  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser*

Hi,

ich denke das sich der Eisenanteil irgendwann nach ein paar Tagen auf dem Grund absetzen wird und dir dort eine bräunliche Schicht beschert.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht das dies schädlich sein wird.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Stefan63 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser*

Hallo,

nein Leitungswasser ist nicht knapp, dachte nur an eine kostengünstige Alternative.
Aber danke für die Antworten.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Manuela (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichwasser*

Hallo Stefan,

wir benutzen auch Brunnenwasser und es ist bis jetzt noch nichts passiert.

Alle Koi geht es gut.

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------

